# Fish science buffs.



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm conducting a test in Pirana Science for those of you interested in testing your knowledge. Look under UI Forum.

UI Piranas


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

go try it everyone, these tests are pretty cool.
wes


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I was going to try to answer some of the questions intell I seen them. :sad:

all I really know is I like piranha's, but I don't know thier anatomy. sorry guys


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

all I know is, here fishy, fishy


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> MAD piranhas Posted on Apr 15 2003, 05:25 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Yeah I'm not gonna gonna go answer them, I would have to do research, and I think that isn't what frank wants people to do..


 That is exactly what I want people to do. Find out what they know and whether or not they are serious about learning about piranas than just a _here fishy, fishy!_ :biggrin:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> MAD piranhas Posted on Apr 16 2003, 12:00 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I just dont understand the point, anyone can look all that stuff up, then post. Makes no sense to me sorry. If you want me too look it up then post it I can, just dont see the point of it..


 Then I wonder if you have ever taken an open book test or done research at the college level. Yes anyone can look it up, but do you understand it? But this is what this research is if you read what I wrote in Part A of the test. People can create a web page or post in message board simply copying information from a source, does it mean they understand it? We have had many such examples here at Pfury where someone posts information without so much as a clue on what they are writing about. Its all frill and no substance. This test is written for that purpose, for people to get a grasp of fish physiology so that they can better understand their piranas and help avoid the very common, why does my fish behave this way question.

Its up to you whether or not you choose to participate. But do not subjugate others from taking the test if you are not willing to do the work required. That is what I meant at other times when someone takes somebody's else work without credit for the hard work involved in research, while making themselves appear knowledgeable which is a sham.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

doh, i started searching, but then i was thinking what MAD originally thought so i didnt post... i have to have another look later!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

While you are at it, ID this one.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Then I wonder if you have ever done research at the college level


 nope, didn't go to college :sad: I grew up poor, we couldn't even afford to pay attention.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> While you are at it, ID this one.


Yup, yup, I see: that's a typical Serrasalmus Photoshoppus CF :







:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Judazzz Posted on Apr 16 2003, 09:31 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> QUOTE (hastatus @ Apr 16 2003, 03:58 AM)
> While you are at it, ID this one.
> ...


 That's Serrasalmus hydrocynusphotoshoppus CF to you.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

hastatus said:


> While you are at it, ID this one.


 LOL.....at first i thought it was a real piranha


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> While you are at it, ID this one.


 is it yodas (from star wars) head on Serrasalmus hastatus?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I must say MAD, you rocked the tests!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Xenon Posted on Apr 16 2003, 06:10 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I must say MAD, you rocked the tests!


, don't put the horses b4 the cart there Xenon. I haven't published the answers yet. Will be posted on Monday, then you will get a good idea how close and how far some of you were.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Branti-cuda???


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ok ok. Then we can make sweet, _accurate_ graphics to put on the site!


----------

